# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met PAAZ (Ziekenhuis Lievensberg)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
PAAZ (Ziekenhuis Lievensberg)
Boerhaaveplein 1
Bergen op Zoom


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met PAAZ (Ziekenhuis Lievensberg).*

----------


## Petra717

Ik heb voor deze PAAZ op de wachtlijst gestaan voor crisis-opname. Ik heb 6 maanden moeten wachten... toen heb ik aanbod afgeslagen, crisis had ik al overleeft.

----------


## aflorijn

Ik ben 2 maanden op deze PAAZ verbleven, crisis opname. Ik werd op donderdagmiddag door mijn huisarts doorgestuurd, oftewel, hij belde op dat moment voor mijn opname en vrijdagmorgen om half 9 moest ik aanwezig zijn. 

Uitstekend behandeld hier! Nabehandeling is ook prima! Geen slecht woord over te zeggen.

----------

